
PA Supreme Court Rules Police Can’t Force You to Tell Them Your Password - imwally
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/11/victory-pennsylvania-supreme-court-rules-police-cant-force-you-tell-them-your
======
discardable_dan
This is really interesting, and likely to end up at the federal level. It is
also a large argument _against_ biometrics: you can replicate someone's
fingerprints, but reading a password out of a brain is much harder.

